# Die Siedler 7 lassen meine nerven kaputt gehn HILFE Grafikeinstellungen !



## Speedy1612 (6. April 2010)

Also 

es wird ja überall angepriesen wie toll die Grafik von den siedlern ist nech ? genau hat nur DX9 aber mega Grafik ! 

mein System i7-920 / 6gb DDR3 ram / 2XHD4890 4098mb VRAM insgesamt !

also wollte ich alles auf hoch stellen aber siehe da da kommt tatsächlich wenn ich auf diese Features gehe wie Wolken Lichtbrechung usw auch mittel  oder hoch gehn möchte steht da wird von meiner Grafikkarte angeblich nicht unterstützt ? also das verwirrt mich sehr O.o weil das ein DX9 spiel mit solchen minimal Anforderungen das man es auf ein Laptop spielen kann und jetzt soll anglich mein PC nicht ausreichend sein ? 

UBISOFT meldet sich natürlich nicht  

PCGH-Team habt ihr ne Lösung ?


----------



## Tech-Freak (6. April 2010)

Hi Speedy,

hast du den aktuellen Catalyst installiert?
dann schau mal ins Bios ob da alles richtig erkannt wird...
und zu guter letzt setz es manuell in der Textdatei auf high.


----------



## Nomad (6. April 2010)

welchen Catalyst verwendest du?
mal Crossfire ausgemacht?
und ich tippe mal du hast WinXP oder?

P.S: der VRam addiert sich nicht. Das heißt du hast "nur" 2GB VRam zur Verfügung  Wobei 2GB auch schon sehr ausreichend sind


----------



## Speedy1612 (6. April 2010)

ich habe Windows 7 ^^ 

habe habe crossfire an und aus probiert ...

das habe ich ausm catalyst :

Driver Packaging Version	8.712-100302b-096979C-ATI	
Catalyst™ Version	10.3	
Provider	ATI Technologies Inc.	
2D Driver Version	8.01.01.1010	
2D Driver File Path	/REGISTRY/MACHINE/SYSTEM/ControlSet001/Control/CLASS/{4D36E968-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318}/0007	
Direct3D Version	8.14.10.0735	
OpenGL Version	6.14.10.9704	
Catalyst™ Control Center Version	2010.0302.2233.40412	

wo soll ichn im BIOS nachschauen .. ? iwe mussda was mitm treiber nicht passen oder ?


----------

